

The Histomap - d99kris
http://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/servlet/detail/RUMSEY~8~1~200375~3001080:The-Histomap-

======
s_q_b
This looks very Eurocentric to me. China and the various Indian empires are
getting short-shrift here, at least from an economic and military power
perspective. It's a cool diagram, but what was the methodology used to
generate this?

EDIT: Makes sense in the context of the times. Would be interesting to see an
updated version, based on modern historical estimates.

~~~
sanoli
Probably because it was made in 1931. Eurocentric times.

------
cjslep
How is relative power measured? I am curious, because it reminds me of the Civ
III Histographs which had some underlying formula.

Ex:
[http://www.civ3.com/previewwin.cfm?mode=screenshot&img=image...](http://www.civ3.com/previewwin.cfm?mode=screenshot&img=images/screenshots/histo_1.jpg&width=800&height=600)

~~~
ghaff
No idea in the case of this map, but in Why the West Rules--For Now, the
author comes up with a fairly complex social development index which factors
in things like population, largest city, agriculture, etc.
[http://shc.stanford.edu/news/research/why-west-
rules%E2%80%9...](http://shc.stanford.edu/news/research/why-west-
rules%E2%80%94-now)

He focuses solely on the Western and Eastern cores however.

If you're interested in the topic, you might want to check out that book.
(It's a good read as a whole as well.)

------
thrownaway_away
See also: [http://www.hyperhistory.com/](http://www.hyperhistory.com/)
[http://www.worldhistorycharts.com/](http://www.worldhistorycharts.com/)

------
Nicholas_C
This is awesome. I have something like it that I bought on Amazon [0], but I
think this is better looking and far more detailed.

[0][http://www.amazon.com/World-History-Timeline-Schofield-
Sims/...](http://www.amazon.com/World-History-Timeline-Schofield-
Sims/dp/0721709419)

------
mxfh
An interactive version of this by Santiago Ortiz

[http://intuitionanalytics.com/other/histomap/](http://intuitionanalytics.com/other/histomap/)

------
mparramon
Where can I buy a poster of it that ships to Spain?

~~~
walterbell
Print version, [http://www.amazon.com/Time-Chart-World-History-
Histomap/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/Time-Chart-World-History-
Histomap/dp/1435118111)

Digital:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=histomap+high+resolution](https://www.google.com/search?q=histomap+high+resolution)

~~~
mparramon
Thanks!!

